# Four Gallon Food Grade Containers



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

I purchased 10 four gallon plastic food grade containers from http://www.novabarrel.com , an outfit that sells used food grade barrels and plastic containers. He is just east of Dulles Airport in Sterling, VA. I paid 2.50 a piece with handles and lids. I like them because they are the square ones and stack better. I also bought a plastic barrel to make another rain barrel. Thought I'd share the information.


----------

